# New Irwin 37 project owner!



## 3quartertime (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all!

New owner of a 1979 Irwin 37 project! Might have been short a bean or two for buying her and surely will be most definitely mad by the end, but I'm smilin now! 

Quick back ground:
Spent a few years living aboard with Uncle Sam's canoe club. Then a couple of years working for Wellington Boats in Jax, FL. Loaded the Packard up and visited central Indiana for about 20 years. Owned a few small sailboats and enjoyed them with my daughters. Wanted a bigger boat, but the area just didn't support it's use so well. Relocated to SW FL last summer. Lots of big water and boats. Find and buy a PROJECT Irwin 37. 

By PROJECT i mean;

The boat was in a storm. Piling/dock rash on both sides. Mast appears to have came down as the two cap stay chain plates need replaced and the boom attach fittings are bent. Most of the stanchions will need to be reattached. Don't believe the boat was sunk. The inside will need a major cleaning and refitting. The electrical is a mess and will need replaced. The engine is complete, but will need rebuilt. 

The good, (as I see it!);

The boat appears to be solid. The previous did a bottom job with all new thru hulls and ball valves. It was in the water for the last couple of years, but the previous is a diver and scrubbed the hull regular. The deck has no apparent soft spots. The previous bought new cap stay chain plates and complete new rigging. 

So like I said, PROJECT! lol...

I'll be searching a bunch for info and pestering the Irwin folks!


----------



## Knot 2 Shore (May 24, 2013)

I bought a very ill cared for 1981 Irwin 37 in Sept 2011. It was in the water but had been sunk to settee seat height two years ago, been refloated and hadn't been moved or worked on since. Took 6 weeks of hard work on her while still in the water and then 2 weeks harder work on the hard before we could sail off. Have now done over 10,000nm in her. Haven't regretted buying her yet. Go for it.


----------



## 3quartertime (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello!

Thanks for the reply!

I've since stripped the interior of the boat. My compression post and post support were very badly corroded. 

I've documented much of the work in text and pictures on the Irwin Yahoo Group news board. Check it out! 

Post up some pictures. Love to see the 37 pictures!


----------

